# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طريقة الطبخ ..للشباب!!

## mylife079

الموضوع للشب اللي ما بعرف يعبي لحاله كاسة مي بس بينادي وبيؤمر والكاسة بعد ثواني لازم تكون عنده
وحتى لو كان بده يموت من الجوع مستحيل يفكر انه يعمل أكل لحاله


طبخات مهمة للشباب ضروري يتعلموها 


اولا: طريقة عمل الشاي 

الأدوات : 

ابريق لغلي الماء 
ابريق آخر صغير لتلقيمة الشاي 
قليلا من السكر 
حبتين من شاي لبتون ( اكياس ) 
ورقتين نعناع 
نار 
كبريت 

الطريقة : 


املأ ابريق الماء بالماء 
وضعه على النار حتى يفور ( على وزن يثور ) 
فإذا فار طبعا الماء انتظر قليلا 
ضع السكر في الابريق الصغير ثم اسكب عليه الماء الحار 
ضعه مرة اخرى على النار حتى يقلب قلبتين فقط لا يزيد 
ضع الشاي والنعناع بعد ذلك واتركه لمدة خمس دقائق 
ثم قدمه 

وبالهناء والعافية . 

ثانيا : طريقة البيض المقلي 


المقادير 

ثلاث بيضات دجاج ( اي نوع مو مهم المهم بيض ) 
قليلا من الزيت ( زيت قلي ) 
ذرة من الملح 
قليلا من الفلفل الاسود المطحون 
مقلاة

ملعقة للتقليب 
نار 
كبريت 

الطريقة :- 

هذه الطبخة تحتاج الى مهارة عالية وكفاءة ، لكن مع الوقت رايح تتقنها 
ضع المقلاةعلى النار 
ثم ضع قليلا من الزيت 
ودعه حتى تصل حرارته الى 143،55667 درجة فهرنهايت 
انتبه الطبخة ما تكون كذا الا مع هذه الدرجة من الحرارة 
اذا ما عندك مقياس حرارة ضع اصبعك الصغير في الزيت 
فإذا قلت ( أح ) حينئذ تكون وصلت للحرارة المطلوبة 
اكسر البيضات في اناء مقعر ثم ضع الملح والفلفل الاسود واخفقه جيدا حتى يتغير لونه وتظهر الفقاعات 
هنا وفي هذه اللحظة ضعه بسرعة في المقلاة وابعد وجهك قليلا حتى لا تصاب بأذى 
فإذا تكونت طبقة شبه صلبة من البيض قم بقلبه على الوجه الآخر بسرعة 
استمر في التقليب حتى يصبح لونه برونزي فاتح 
وضعه في صحن
وأحضر الخبز ثم ابدأ الأكل
وبالهناء والعافية .

كيف تحصل على ماء بارد 


الأدوات 
كوب فارغ 
كوب ...كاسة 


الطريقة :- 

ضع الكوب تحت الماء 
اغلق الحنفيه باحكام 
افتح باب الثلاجة وضع فيها الكوب برفق 
اغلق الباب وتأكد انك اغلقته جيدا 
اترك الكوب لمدة نصف ساعة ثم اخرجه من الثلاجة 

الفائده من تعلم هيك طبخات 

ولا اجميلة البنات

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

جد مشكورة....
هيك صار ممكن استقل واسكن لحالي........
 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## حلم حياتي

مشكور محمدعلى هالطبخات
وفعلا ولا جميلة البنات

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه منك محمد 

عنجد برافو عليك 

ياهيك تعليم يابلا 

شباب ماالكم حجه روحوا اعملوا الي بدكم 
والافضل استقلوا وتتعلموا حتى الاحتراف 


يسلمو اديك حمود*

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff: 

بس طريقه الحصول على كوب ماء بارد..صعبه شوي عليكم ...حزنتوني :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

والله يا محمد مش عارف شو بدي احكيلك  :SnipeR (30): 

مشكور على انك علمتنا الطبخ

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين جميعا على المرور 

مشكورة باريسيا على التثبيت

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

يا حرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررام  ما بدكو جميلت البنات

----------


## المتميزة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا على المرور عاشقة ومتميزة_

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

بس ما يكون حد شكالك عني

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

*شكرًا على المرور*

----------


## new2002

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كويس يلي عرفت اعمل بيض شغله بتقرف لا والشاي عمره ما طلع معي زاكي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78): 
كاسه شاي وموضوع كيف لو كانت مقلوبه بخاف تطلع مثل مقلوبه زيد بهالزمنات  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انتي شكلك ما سمعتي بالرز يلي طبخته اشي فاخر ولا بياكله الا يلي بده يستشهد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ههههههههههههههههه
ولك طلعتي ست بيت ممتازه  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اه وبشهاده شو الطبخه من الاخر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

براءه كانو قلبناها دردشه 
بس اسمعي اكيد رح تطلع الطبخه زاكيه لانها من تحت دياتك  :SnipeR (34):

----------


## mylife079

:18 8 4[1]:  :18 8 4[1]:  :18 8 4[1]:  :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## علاء سماره

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا عمي مشكور
بس ليش ثلاث بيضات لا اقل ولا اكثر
بعدين اذا سمحت بدي طريقة عمل قلاية البندورة
فعلا ولا اجميلتهن

----------


## shams spring

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايوا ايوا علمهم منيح شو هالكسل هاد ..!
مع انه مش كل الشباب هيك والله 
الحمد لله احنا الوضع عنا غير واخواني بساعدونا دايما وبالعكس اوقات انا بتعلم منهم <3 <3

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ما في شي اسهل من هيك؟؟؟  :SnipeR (43):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ايوا هيك تعلموا بلاش كل شيء بدكم اياه يجيكوا على البارد المستريح

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله احنا بحاجة لهيك دروس ... حريقة محمد يسلمو*

----------


## مادلين

يا سلام والله شي من الاخر يلا حسو فينا يا شباب

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اه بدكو متل هيك والا شو تظلوا بوقت الاجازة قاعدين بدون مساعدة النا

----------


## اليتيم العماني

نحن نتقن مثل تلك الأمور , ونزيد عليها .

----------

